# Winter washing, waterproof gloves



## catalin1984 (Feb 24, 2009)

I will need to wash some cars this winter, and i am looking for some waterproof gloves, and also some gloves that will keep my hands warm.

Any of you professional detailiers here use them? If yes, what gloves do i need to keep my hands from freezing when washing my car using 2BM.


Is neoprene gloves what i should be using?

Thanks,

Colin,


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

also interested since i need to get some asap!

I know warm water is the best bet when it comes to cold but gloves would be nicer!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Neporine tops. I always forget to put them on anyway! Don't be a wus! Haha. 

I hardly use warm water now. Last time I did was ages ago!!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Try some heavy duty rubber gloves from your local supermarket or diy shop. If you use a wash mitt, it will fit over the glove and keep that nasty cold water from freezing them

:thumb:


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Take a look at Elite Car Care they sell the Eurow 100% Sheepskin Wash Mitt with Interior Rubber Glove.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Seal Skinz make good waterproof gloves and socks. 

If you have disposable latex/rubber gloves you could put them on the outside while wearing a pair of normal gloves. You'd gain the water proofing while keeping the cozy features of your favourite other gloves. Bit of a PITA though.....


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

^ Sealskinz are pants (for car washing)

They aren't 100% waterproof. After having your hand in a bucket for a minute or two the water will seep through. A very exspensive failiure imo.

For the op, best bet are household rubber gloves. Buy them a bit big so you can fit a woolen glove inside. 

My favourites are the blue car washing gloves from Halfords. They're Nitril so last years. Again buy them a little big and wear a warmer glove inside.

HTH


----------



## flander (Nov 16, 2010)

so you recommend halfords is the places for gloves.. i bought some diy gloves from homebase that are 80% rubber and like a stretchy back..

not tried them out yet.. i was more worreid about keeping the dirt out my fingers cause its a BI tch to get out!! especially when ur hands are frozen haha!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Use warm water in the buckets


----------



## flander (Nov 16, 2010)

I do use warm water but as soon as like now the temp starts dropping dont matter what you use.

On a more technical note.. if you have warm or hot water it will make your hands colder quicker.. this is all due to some kind of reaction with the water..google it i dont know the exact details lol

but what im trying to say is it dont make a blind bit of difference gloves are the way forward for winter washing not just for warm but for cleansing after too..

For example you dont want to spend all day on a saturdat cleaning your beautiful motor, then go out that night and try to chat to girls with grubby hands!! Girls like smooth moisturised clean looking blokes these days, trust me my GF tells me every day lol


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

autobrite do one for 9 quid that has a water proof lining in the mitt so shouldnt get the problem. your hands shouldnt get that cold if your working.

Link


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I just use mechanic/latex gloves, they keep the cold water off, don't necessarally keep hands warm but keep that biting cold away.


----------



## Baz xp800 (Feb 14, 2010)

I use my jetski neoprene gloves, keeps my hands warm enough.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

flander said:


> so you recommend halfords is the places for gloves.. I bought some diy gloves from homebase that are 80% rubber and like a stretchy back..
> 
> Not tried them out yet.. I was more worreid about keeping the dirt out my fingers cause its a bi tch to get out!! Especially when ur hands are frozen haha!


you tart!!!


----------



## GavinD (Nov 18, 2010)

flander said:


> I do use warm water but as soon as like now the temp starts dropping dont matter what you use.
> 
> On a more technical note.. if you have warm or hot water it will make your hands colder quicker.. this is all due to some kind of reaction with the water..google it i dont know the exact details lol


The reason is that when you put your hand in warm water, the blood rushes to the surface to absorb the heat, yet as soon as it is ot of the warm water, the blood will still be near the surface of your skin so you will get rapid cooling of the skin in these areas, so the net effect is cold hands!

Who would have thought it, i do remember something from my GCSE's!


----------



## cammy (May 22, 2007)

rubber gloves from wilkinsons £1.50 ish


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Cant find the gloves on halfrauds website.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

I use chemical/acid resistant gloves. They look like very heavy duty washing up gloves. Similar length but must be around 1mm thick. Have a fabric weave on the inside and rubber coated on the outside. Completely waterproof so you could wear another set of gloves inside these as well - though tbh, I never found the need.
I picked them up from a DIY store a couple of years ago for a few quid.

I originally got them for wheel work but now use them throught the whole wash process.

Found them - http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...lay?langId=-1&storeId=20001&partNumber=265738


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Baz xp800 said:


> I use my jetski neoprene gloves, keeps my hands warm enough.


Nothing to do with the thread, but loving that avatar :thumb::thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Some of us use warm water but cold works fine with me, warm water freezes faster on the paintwork though, anyways rubber gloves will keep your hand dry as long as its long enought not to be plunged below water line and will keep a bit of cold at bay especially as your hand sweats...
The normal wash mit will shield a bit of the cold.
However as Baz xp800 said neoprene is the best in my mind i love my neck tube on the motorbike as even when it is soaking wet it retains it thermal ability and keeps the cold out it is essentiall a wet suit.
Think i will look for some gloves in these also


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> ^ Sealskinz are pants (for car washing)
> 
> They aren't 100% waterproof. After having your hand in a bucket for a minute or two the water will seep through. A very exspensive failiure imo.
> 
> ...


second that comment worst 15quid i ever spent


----------

